# DIY in Louisiana



## thegreatlaker (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

Planning to come down to Louisiana in about a week to try my luck diy fishing for black drum and redfish with my boat. If anyone down there is interested in joining me let me know. If you can run a push pole that helps too!

First time in the marsh. Shoot me a message.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Bring an extra lower unit


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

thegreatlaker said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Planning to come down to Louisiana in about a week to try my luck diy fishing for black drum and redfish with my boat. If anyone down there is interested in joining me let me know. If you can run a push pole that helps too!
> 
> First time in the marsh. Shoot me a message.


Hire Capt. Ron for a day or two, then venture out on your own.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

I'll DM you all of @Capt.Ron 's spots. You'll be set.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Aka first time coming, looking for someone to show me where to go and pole me around? You may have better luck paying someone. Just a thought. The guides got hammered between covid and storms and could use the work.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

There are no fish here! Go to Texas or Florida.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

MudSkipper said:


> There are no fish here! Go to Texas or Florida.


We're all out of fish in Florida too.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Got to cold here for the fish.
They all moved to TEXAS


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

kjnengr said:


> I'll DM you all of @Capt.Ron 's spots. You'll be set.


You have marks on a gps that you still can’t find 😂😂😂


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> You have marks on a gps that you still can’t find 😂😂😂


you busted me. Damn.


----------



## thegreatlaker (Jul 6, 2020)

My 13 year old son and I had a great trip. And I owe it all to two guys. One awesome dude from microskiff and another crabber from Terrebonne that gave me some priceless advice on running my boat down there. Good people!


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

I see your trip has already passed but if you want some exact areas where I catch fish in the Grand Isle area let me know. I moved from there after IDA and would be happy to share screen shots or waypoints for reds and lots of very shallow sheepshead this time of year that crush flies or plastics at times. Need a very shallow draft boat for these spots.


----------



## thegreatlaker (Jul 6, 2020)

Nathan Disher said:


> I see your trip has already passed but if you want some exact areas where I catch fish in the Grand Isle area let me know. I moved from there after IDA and would be happy to share screen shots or waypoints for reds and lots of very shallow sheepshead this time of year that crush flies or plastics at times. Need a very shallow draft boat for these spots.


Thanks for letting me know. We got very lucky even with the help we had navigating some of it. That place is a literally a minefield and not something I'd ever recommend as a first time DIY trip. I had contacted a guide down there that I'd fished with before in SC but his schedule was all booked so we decided to wing it. If we come back down again I'll definitely try to get in touch. I have to admit one of the best things about our trip was meeting the people down there. Wish we had more folks like that up north.


----------

